# New Applicant



## DaveTee (15 Jun 2007)

Hello everyone,
I'm rather new to milnet but I've reading a lot of it and it's extremely interesting. The reason I post is because I've recently started my application to pilot and ROTP, a little late for this year, but very early for next.   I was wondering specifically, what are the chances that I'd be able to start my medical and aptitude testing over the course of this year, instead of waiting until next September. The recruiter said that it could go either way, so I'm just wondering which is more likely. 

I don't mind the wait, I know this is what i want to do, possibly for the rest of my life.

Any information or hints would be great, thanks very much.


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Jun 2007)

DaveTee said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> I'm rather new to milnet but I've reading a lot of it and it's extremely interesting. The reason I post is because I've recently started my application to pilot and ROTP, a little late for this year, but very early for next.   I was wondering specifically, what are the chances that I'd be able to start my medical and aptitude testing over the course of this year, instead of waiting until next September. The recruiter said that it could go either way, so I'm just wondering which is more likely.
> 
> I don't mind the wait, I know this is what i want to do, possibly for the rest of my life.
> ...



Dave:

Welcome to milnet.ca - it is, as you've noted a wonderful resource.  It is NOT, however, a replacement or substitute for what you are receiving officially from the CFRC you're dealing with.

I'd go with what they told you, rather than what you might get from an internet forum - as great as that forum might be.

The best of luck to you, Dave - fair winds.


Roy


----------



## DaveTee (15 Jun 2007)

Oh I'll definitely go with what the RC tells me, I was just wondering if anyone had any similar experiences? (Guess I should have phrased that better)
Thanks


----------



## DaveTee (27 Jun 2007)

Well all my papers are in, they were being faxed to RMC last week. So here goes. What's the average time before I'll hear something back?


----------



## BC Old Guy (28 Jun 2007)

Dave:
        There are a lot of variables that will affect how quickly you will hear something.  Many staff at various locations are off on holidays, and at the Recruiting Centre there is the normal summer turn around as experienced staff go back to operational units and new staff are posted in and trained.

         As well, the Recruiting Centre will be busy trying to load a lot of people for basic training in August and September.

          So, you could get a call tomorrow, but most likely your Recruiting Centre is likely to wait to September to call you.

         While you are waiting, work on your physical fitness levels, and research the occupations that interest you - not just the 3 you put on your application.


----------



## DaveTee (28 Jun 2007)

Will do, fitness is my major concern right now, gotta break my lazy streak.   Thanks for the advice, now I have something to look forward to in September.


----------



## BC Old Guy (29 Jun 2007)

And if you don't get a call in September, give the Recruiting Centre a call, or better yet, go in and talk to a recruiter.  Things get busy in the office, and applications have been known to get mislaid.  Follow-up on what you want, especially as time goes by.


----------

